# New to back tension



## 636hoyt (Dec 13, 2010)

I am new to back tension and I started with using a string then shooting close up without a sight and now I started shooting with a sight and I noticed how much I shake when I shoot. I have been shooting pretty well considering I just started but sometimes a few shot are off from the shaking. Does anyone know why I do this or what could be done to help. Any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Shaking can be caused by so many different things that it's tough to diagnose over the internet. 

It may be something simple or it could be that you haven't learned good habits. Don't feel bad, most of us started the wrong way. Generally, there are three parts to becoming steady.

First start with bow fit. Draw length & draw weight are the two more important things here. 

Then work on your form to develop steadiness. Usually this involves relaxing muscles that you are currently engaging. But you also want to learn to set your structure (skeleton) for steadiness. Shoulders down, head balanced over center mass, straight but relaxed bow arm, optimum stance, etc. Most of us can only learn good form with a good coach. 

Along with the above, you will want to develop your mental game. A solid, trusted shot sequence is the key for this. 

There are three parts to a good shot, equipment, form and mental. Get them all working and you'll be amazed at what you can accomplish

Allen


----------



## 636hoyt (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I got some help on another thread I posted I'm going to try doing some of the stuff he said. Thanks again


----------

